# onesie for adults



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

cool, thanks for the info, i will check them out!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

one-piece, forward stance, camber board, clickers


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> one-piece, forward stance, camber board, clickers


Please add: fanny pack and french accent


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

i would rock one but those are expensive! if it's just because you like to be protected from snow getting in, you could also just look at jackets and pants that zip into each other. Most have at least a button skirt system, and a lot have a zip skirt system. I have a volcom set that zips all the way around so it could be considered a detachable onesie i guess? it is great for an extreme powder day but otherwise there's no need to zip it. volcom calls it zip-tech if you want to look for pants/jackets with it, but i think most companies should have their own version.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

The first time I went snowboarding, I didn't have any gear at all. I borrowed my dad's snowmobile onesie. It looks exactly like this:










Very classy.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Airblaster makes a onesie as well, pretty sure burton makes some too


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

thrift stores sometimes carry some retro gear, if your lucky. my buddies and i found a retro teal with pink and purple onesie with insulation and everything. if your going to look goofy as shit and have a blast doing it i would check out the thrift stores. if your looking for something legit to actually wear on a regular basis then i cant help you much...


----------



## Scratch (Dec 28, 2008)

Not really a burton fan but they make a few that look pretty good.:dunno:


----------



## NickBates (Mar 21, 2014)

trackit said:


> Hey!
> 
> Is there such thing as onesie for adults? i dont mean like pajama  i mean outerwear were pants and jacket are combined into one... and where do they sell them? seems to be very hard to find.


In Canada they are really popular, a lot of students are now wearing UNITYSUIT onesies to class. This trend is definitely only the beginning as it hasn't hit North America yet. 

WWW.UNITYSUIT.COM


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy thread digger. Are you fucking spamming this crap or what?


----------

